# What should I do care for the water hyacinath plants?



## Aqua-purell (Apr 2, 2014)

Need some advice on my plant care. I am not a very good at this. I would like to ask about the goldfish pond - aquatic plants. I am just a beginner and new to this water hyacinath plants. Never had it before! Help me on any of these points is appreciated. Lots of leaves are turning brown. I don't know if it is just shock to the water temp, water conditioner or light. Or am I doing something wrong with the balance of not getting enough light. :|


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Water hyacinth is a very easy plant. They spread very quickly. Just let it float and it will grow. One of the best plants for ponds, its so pretty.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Water hyacinth isn't a good choice for a goldfish pond, goldfish will eat the roots.


----------



## Aqua-purell (Apr 2, 2014)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> Water hyacinth is a very easy plant. They spread very quickly. Just let it float and it will grow. One of the best plants for ponds, its so pretty.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Aqua-purell (Apr 2, 2014)

toddnbecka said:


> Water hyacinth isn't a good choice for a goldfish pond, goldfish will eat the roots.


Yes, that is what I thought so! I noticed that my goldfishes eating with the roots. My water hyacinths didn't make it.  Thanks for your reply!


----------

